# Friend gave me her old Kindle. Do I need to re-register/disable accounts, etc.??



## Sondra3 (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm not sure what I need to check to make sure this Kindle is no longer being operated under her account/registration etc. What do I need to do to 'transfer' operation of this used Kindle to me? I can't contact her unfortunately, she's out of town for the rest of the summer, so hopefully I don't need any info from her??  Thanks for any help/input.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Assuming you want to buy books for it using your own account, then yes, you want to deregister it and then register it under your own Amazon account. Note that this will disable most/all books purchased from Amazon already on the device, due to the DRM encoding.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Assuming you want to buy books for it using your own account, then yes, you want to deregister it and then register it under your own Amazon account. Note that this will disable most/all books purchased from Amazon already on the device, due to the DRM encoding.


Unless somethings changed it won't disable the books that are currently on there. They are registered to that particular device, not a particular account. That being said, if you delete the books off the Kindle, there will be no way to retrieve them again (without reregistering it to the original owners account) .. Then again, you could make a back up and delete what you don't want on now, and then if you change your mind, you can always add it back later.

I have many books on my Kindle that have been purchased from two separate Kindle accounts and I've never lost access to any of them.


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

Sondra3 said:


> I'm not sure what I need to check to make sure this Kindle is no longer being operated under her account/registration etc. What do I need to do to 'transfer' operation of this used Kindle to me? I can't contact her unfortunately, she's out of town for the rest of the summer, so hopefully I don't need any info from her?? Thanks for any help/input.


No help to offer, but had to say that you've got a great friend there


----------



## Sondra3 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks so much for the help! Off to deregister & register.

There were not a lot of books on there, and none that I feel I want to keep, so if they disappear fine and if they don't - fine too 

Thanks again.


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

You have a great friend! Enjoy your Kindle!


----------

